# nvidia-drivers-190.53 libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared

## Tinitus

Hallo,

gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für das vdpau Problem mit dem aktuellen nvidia Treiber? Oder muß ich immernoch bei der .42 Version bleiben?

Habe hier eine 210 Nvidia Karte, die mit dem alten Treiber noch nicht so rund läuft.

G. R.

----------

## franzf

Das Problem ist, dass manche Programme hart gegen die mit nvidia-drivers ausgelieferte libvdpau (jene libvdpau_nvidia) gelinkt haben. Das ist falsch, spätestens seit dem Release der eigenständigen lib (x11-libs/libvdpau). Und da libvdpau_nvidia nicht mehr im LDPATH liegt, gibts diese Probleme. Welches Programm macht denn Probleme?

Installier die aktuellen nvidia-drivers und lass dann revdep-rebuild/reconcilio/... laufen. Notfalls musst du jene Programme aus dem ~arch nehmen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, dass manche Programme hart gegen die mit nvidia-drivers ausgelieferte libvdpau (jene libvdpau_nvidia) gelinkt haben. Das ist falsch, spätestens seit dem Release der eigenständigen lib (x11-libs/libvdpau). Und da libvdpau_nvidia nicht mehr im LDPATH liegt, gibts diese Probleme. Welches Programm macht denn Probleme?
> 
> Installier die aktuellen nvidia-drivers und lass dann revdep-rebuild/reconcilio/... laufen. Notfalls musst du jene Programme aus dem ~arch nehmen.

 

mplayer, vdr-sxfe zur Zeit.

G. R.

----------

## franzf

mplayer klappt hier problemlos mit vdpau, vdr-sxfe ist nicht installiert.

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> mplayer klappt hier problemlos mit vdpau, vdr-sxfe ist nicht installiert.

 

Hallo,

mit dem neuesten Treiber funktioniert es hier problemlos.

```

emerge nvidia-settings nvidia-drivers -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.03  0 kB

```

G. R.

----------

